# What can i have from these pairings? NEW PICS!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have reserved these lovely mice from breeders:

1 male himalayan (maybe satin, he's not born yet), his parents are bluepoint siamese satincarrier + PEW satin.

1 female chocolate fox lh satin abycarrier
1 female chocolate berkshire lh satin abycarrier
Their parents are siamese sealpoint LH satin abycarrier + chocolate fox lh satin abycarrier

2 female PEW - parents unknown atm.

What offspring can i have from these mice :?:

Thanks in advance


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think your chocolate fox is a chocolate fox if she carries siamese, as the gene to bleach tan to fox (the double chinchilla gene) is on the same loci as Siamese. She could be a burmese fox perhaps? That would require a tan gene, a single chinchilla gene and a single siamese gene. If you look here: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/burmese.html you can see that those burmese are too dark to see the points properly, but make nice looking chocolates. If that is the case you'd get siamese, himalayan and burmese selfs and foxes. If your chocolate berkshire is a relative, she might not be chocolate either. But either way, since they have a siamese parent you should get siamese and himalayans in their litters.

If the PEWs are albino based, then you'll get PEW and himalayan in both litters. If they are white for another reason (like if they are marked all over or extremely pale silvers) you'll most likely get blacks.

Hope this helps!

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the answer 

The 2 chocolate females are sisters. I have some pics here:

(sorry bout the quality - the breeder couldn't get better pics)

Icon - chocolate fox lh satin abycarrier:









Gobi - chocolate berkshire lh satin abycarrier:









Baby-pics of the litter from which Icon and Gobi are from:

























Mom:









Dad:


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Aww, they're so cute, I hope that you will be glad for them Sofie.. 

have you heard that Buddy(LHS aby) is dead?  Heidi told me a few days ago..


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

MiceGalaxyDK said:


> Aww, they're so cute, I hope that you will be glad for them Sofie..
> 
> have you heard that Buddy(LHS aby) is dead?  Heidi told me a few days ago..


Hey MG 

No, haven't heard that Buddy died, that is so sad 

Can't wait to get the mice from you :gwavec


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

lindberg4220 said:


> MiceGalaxyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, they're so cute, I hope that you will be glad for them Sofie..
> ...


He was so beautifull and the perfect male for Aaliyah. 

I can't wait to see my little himmi's when they gets their points.. 

I can't wait to see how satin's there are..


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe these new pics can help determine wether they are burmese or something else:

Mice Galaxys Gobi:









Mice Galaxys Icon:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look burmese to me, especially the first pic in your last post. They'd be much paler without the satin, so would be extremely pale chocolate. I've never seen a burmese in the fur though so I can't be sure, hopefully someone else will be able to identify them for sure! From the genetic background they're much more likely to be burmese than chocolate as it's not possible to carry siamese if the mouse is a fox:

Chocolate Fox = a/at or at/at b/b c(ch)/c(ch) (tan gene, two chocolate genes, two chinchilla genes)
Burmese Fox = a/at or at/at c(h)/c(ch) (tan gene, one siamese gene, one chinchilla gene)
Siamese Fox = a/at or at/at c(h)/c(h) (tan gene, two siamese genes)

So if fox needs two chinchilla genes, then there can't be a siamese gene as well because they're both variants of the 'c' locus, but if a black tan has a siamese and a chinchilla gene it becomes a burmese fox as anything on the c locus will change tan into white. I don't know how to explain it very well I'm afraid but hope this helps.

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SarahY: Thanks for the elaborate reply 

So they really can't be anything else than burmese, i don't mind that - they are so gorgeous no matter the colour 

I also reserved 2 more males; an agouti banded longhair aby and a colourpoint longhair satin aby, what would the offspring be with them as fathers?

Pics of them:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The banded agouti aby carry chinchilla, so he should be able to make chinchilla with the burmese girls, right?


----------

